# "You can win a car today"



## jester.

Click

Quite untypical of WR, in my opinion, but probably very useful.

And I like it


----------



## Nunty

I like it, too. Full marks for creativity, perhaps not quite as many for truth in advertising...


----------



## Etcetera

What a nice way to draw someone's attention!
And the sticky itself is excellent.


----------



## susanb

Very clever, CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## LV4-26

If you intend to repeat that, I suggest that you wait a few months.


----------



## cuchuflete

Yes, the timing is important.  We need to synchronize the new rules with the new model year.


----------



## Etcetera

The thread title - "You can Win a Car Today"...
Why isn't "can" capitalised here, as other words are?


----------



## susanb

Etcetera said:


> The thread title - "You can Win a Car Today"...
> Why isn't "can" capitalised here, as other words are?


 
So as *Win* is more visible?


----------



## Etcetera

susanb said:


> So as *Win* is more visible?


This makes sense! 
But what will Flaminius say?


----------



## Flaminius

Well, just a typo that has been duly corrected.  Thank you, Anna.

But what the heck you guys are doing here?  Did any one of you here ever need to read that?


----------



## ElaineG

Flaminius said:


> But what the heck you guys are doing here?


 
They want the car, obviously!  Did you tell them it looks like this?


----------



## Etcetera

Flaminius said:


> But what the heck you guys are doing here? Did any one of you here ever need to read that?


Curiosity killed the cat, you know. 
I couldn't but read a thread with so unusual a title! Unusual for WR, I mean.


----------



## maxiogee

May/can I ask if the thread title needs to be discussed on the English Only forum where the difference in, and the appropriate use of, *can* and *may* can/may be discussed?


----------

